# Youth Baseball in Dubai



## Mustaq M (Mar 9, 2009)

All
My family and I are moving to Dubai late summer this year from USA. My sons are active youth baseball players. Can anyone give me information regarding youth baseball leagues in Dubai.
Thank you


----------



## kenwise (Mar 10, 2009)

*From Baseball to International Sports*

I hope someone can point you toward baseball teams here in Dubai. If no one can, as part of their cross-cultural experience perhaps your sons could take up football (soccer) or cricket which are popular here.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I'd start by asking at their schools, particularly if they are going to one that follows the American Curriculum. Then you can try a company called ActiveSports.

I really don't know about leagues for basketball as it really isn't a big sport here, or indeed most places outside of the US. I have only seen it played at community courts in Satwa.

-


----------

